# Building Rack For Multis



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm building a rack for some multis I'm getting for the screen is 13mm square hole screen OK or do i need something smaller like 6mm?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

rosswaa said:


> I'm building a rack for some multis I'm getting for the screen is 13mm square hole screen OK or do i need something smaller like 6mm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Well I went with 13mm so fingers crossed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan05 (Jan 16, 2011)

*Rodent Rack*

Can you post some pics of the finished rack as im looking on building one soon and would like some ideas.

Cheers mate :2thumb:


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

ryan05 said:


> Can you post some pics of the finished rack as im looking on building one soon and would like some ideas.
> 
> Cheers mate :2thumb:


Yeh can do, its only 1 layer by 2 wide but I built it so I can just keep adding layers when needed. Need to keep space to a minimum 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> I'm building a rack for some multis I'm getting for the screen is 13mm square hole screen OK or do i need something smaller like 6mm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


13mm is okay for adults but not for if theyre having young, the babies are fairly active at 2weeks old yet very small, i reckon they could get through 13mm mesh with ease, ive seen mice fly through 10mm mesh like its nothing, better safe than sorry, if you want ill make a cube of 10mm mesh and put a 2week old multi in for 10mins, see if it gets out


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

13mm even not 10 : victory:


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

6mm mesh for multies bud 

13 is too big


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

If you want to keep them where they're supposed to be, you need 6mm

If you want 'free-range' young multis, 13mm is fine


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I look forward to seeing pics of your set up. What are you using for containers?


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

rosswaa said:


> I'm building a rack for some multis I'm getting for the screen is 13mm square hole screen OK or do i need something smaller like 6mm?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You need 6mm, but you could now keep rats in it.

Having said that,if the tubs are quite high you may be ok with multis, but dont count on it!


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Well when I build the next layer I'll change to 6mm but can't find rolls of it anywhere
sorry I didn't put any pictures on yet have had a busy weekend, I'll get some sorted today though 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

What containers are you using?


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

18l rubs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks 

Look forward to the pictures


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's some pics
Nothing special but does the job and can add more when needed 










Here's a view from underneath










Was just cleaning them out and one did a runner lol my gf grabbed it which i don't think it liked









Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

They've had babiesss 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

alright buddy, not seen you in a while, babies!!! i take it you mean the multis....


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

yeh we went from having 6 of the things to 100 pretty quick


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

how are the doing in the rubs, was always told glass was the onlyway to go as they would chew out. 

interested to know as the rack system would be a hell of a lot less agro that the three tanks i have now.


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

jason4434 said:


> how are the doing in the rubs, was always told glass was the onlyway to go as they would chew out.
> 
> interested to know as the rack system would be a hell of a lot less agro that the three tanks i have now.


The ones in the rack are doing brilliantly, had some chew through a lidded rub that wasn't in the rack. They can climb on a lip in the lid and chew there isn't this problem in the rack

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

jason4434 said:


> how are the doing in the rubs, was always told glass was the onlyway to go as they would chew out.
> 
> interested to know as the rack system would be a hell of a lot less agro that the three tanks i have now.


They don't chew out of lab cages either. I use the biggest sized rat lab cages for multis (and most of my fancy mice!) 

OP, how are you finding keeping them clean in those RUBs? Are they sweating at all and how often do you have to clean?


----------



## rsklReptiles (Jul 14, 2010)

Twiglet said:


> They don't chew out of lab cages either. I use the biggest sized rat lab cages for multis (and most of my fancy mice!)
> 
> OP, how are you finding keeping them clean in those RUBs? Are they sweating at all and how often do you have to clean?


They're really easy to keep clean, no sweating at all and no smell they get a full clean out every 2 weeks and spot checked pretty much every day


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jason4434 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks for that i may have to give rubs a go. at the mo i have 3 tanks, 1 breading and 1 each for the males and females to keep control.

works ok but 3 4' tanks takes up a lot of room.


----------

